# The Confessional Presbyterian’s New Editors: C. N. Willborn and James J. Cassidy



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 17, 2010)

*Confirmed late last week; I'm pretty pleased about this.
*

*The Confessional Presbyterian’s New Editors: C. N. Willborn and James J. Cassidy*


*News Update.* We are pleased to announce that _The __Confessional Presbyterian_ has two new editors. The Rev. James J. Cassidy and the Rev. Dr. C. N. Willborn have agreed to take on the task of overseeing the large Articles section of the journal. Both have been enthusiastic contributors since the journal’s inception, and join the Rev. Lane Keister who took up the editor duties of the Reviews section in 2009. We believe the assembling of this fine team of editors will ensure this publication continues offering quality material on issues of concern and interest from a confessional Presbyterian and Reformed point of view. Chris Coldwell continues in the capacity of general editor and publisher.
*James J. Cassidy.* Jim is a pastor of Calvary Church (OPC), Ringoes, N. J., and is currently in the Ph.D. program at Westminster Theological Seminary, focusing on the study of Systematic Theology. He is a contributor at the Reformed Forum. Jim provided the following articles for past issues of _The Confessional Presbyterian: _“Critical-Realism & the Relation of Redemptive Act to Revelatory Word” (2006); “Francis Turretin and Barthianism: The Covenant of Works in Historical Perspective” (2009).
*C. N. “Nick” Willborn. *Nick is Senior Pastor of Covenant Presbyterian Church (PCA), Oak Ridge, Tenn., and Adjunct Professor of Historical Theology, Greenville Presbyterian Theological Seminary. Dr. Willborn has written for many books and journals. His writings include: “Adoption: A Historical Perspective with Evangelical Implications,” in _Sanctification: Growing in Grace_ (2002); “The Diaconate: God’s Office of Temporal Affairs,” in _Confessing Our Hope_ (2004); “The ‘Ministerial and Declarative’ Powers of the Church and In Thesi Deliverances,” in _The Confessional Presbyterian_ (2005); “Presbyterians in the South and the Slave: A Study in Benevolence,” in _The Confessional Presbyterian _(2007); “Gilbert Tennent” in _Colonial Presbyterianism_ (2007); “Biblical Theology in Southern Presbyterianism” in _The Hope Fulfilled_ (2008); “Eschatology and the Westminster Standards in _The Confessional Presbyterian _(2008); and “The Deacon: A Divine Right Office with Divine Uses,” in _The Confessional Presbyterian _(2009). Nick is currently writing a critical biography (the first) of the Southern Presbyterian theologian, John L. Girardeau.
***​ We are still accepting article and review submissions for 2010. If you would like to make a submission for publication please review the submissions page.
News | The Confessional Presbyterian


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 17, 2010)

Great news, Chris. 

And, by the way, the latest volume continues the pattern of excellence. I really appreciate the work you put into it.


----------



## Wayne (Jan 17, 2010)

Chris:

What is the deadline date for submission of articles and reviews?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 17, 2010)

I would be interested to know more about the "critical" biography of Girardeau.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 17, 2010)

It is usually summertime Wayne (July August). I will be getting with Lane, Jim and Nick in the coming week or weeks and we'll see if that holds. I think everyone would like to see the journal come out sooner; the December release that happened in 2008 and 2009 is problematic for a number of reasons.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 17, 2010)

"Critical" as in scholarly, i.e. "careful, exact evaluation and judgment." 
critical - definition of critical by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.


Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> I would be interested to know more about the "critical" biography of Girardeau.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 17, 2010)

Figured that much. Is it part of the series by P & R?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 17, 2010)

I don't know. It is possible, good candidate I would think.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 17, 2010)

The "Southern Presbyterian" place was probably taken by the so-so bio of Dabney. Would like to see a bio of Charles Hodge. Has there been one?


----------



## dudley (Jan 17, 2010)

Your work is always excellent. I have learned much reading on your blog and site.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Jan 17, 2010)

NaphtaliPress said:


> It is usually summertime Wayne (July August). I will be getting with Lane, Jim and Nick in the coming week or weeks and we'll see if that holds. I think everyone would like to see the journal come out sooner; the December release that happened in 2008 and 2009 is problematic for a number of reasons.


 
One being that you need to work on the Songs of Zion release


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 18, 2010)

Surely.


ChristianTrader said:


> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> > It is usually summertime Wayne (July August). I will be getting with Lane, Jim and Nick in the coming week or weeks and we'll see if that holds. I think everyone would like to see the journal come out sooner; the December release that happened in 2008 and 2009 is problematic for a number of reasons.
> ...


----------



## nicnap (Jan 18, 2010)

Ben, I think you'll like his take on Girardeau. Dr. Willborn's dissertation was on Girardeau, and it is excellent. Chris, I don't know Rev. Cassidy, but Dr. Willborn is certainly a great addition.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 18, 2010)

Yeah I did not mean "critical" to mean "bad". I am sure it will be good.


----------



## nicnap (Jan 18, 2010)

I didn't think you did...I just saw that you didn't care for the Dabney biography; I was just assuring you that it would be better than that (In my humble opinion).


----------



## greenbaggins (Jan 18, 2010)

nicnap said:


> Ben, I think you'll like his take on Girardeau. Dr. Willborn's dissertation was on Girardeau, and it is excellent. Chris, I don't know Rev. Cassidy, but Dr. Willborn is certainly a great addition.


 
Rev. Cassidy is a regular contributor to the podcast Christ the Center. He is turning into quite a Barth scholar (from a very critical perspective, of course).


----------

